# Looking for someone to RP kink stuff with ~



## CopperxCalico (Jul 10, 2019)

Ive wanted to RP a bit as my girl Yoomei 
(www.furaffinity.net: Ref : Yoomei by CopperxCalico) for a little bit now but I've lacked any possible RP partners for it so I guess I’ll ask here!! She’s my gal who’s willing to be stuffed, fattened, and inflated to whatever your character’s hearts desire < 3
—
What I want in an RP partner :
-Literate RP’er. script-style RP’ing just isn't my thing, neither are asterisk RP’ers.
-Preferably a similar timezone (Northern US) to me, and maybe also a night owl (like me ~ !)
-Is willing to discuss new ideas for RPs if one is getting boring/is finished.
-Kind and Considerate.
-Also 18 or older. No minors please, sorry.
—
Kinks I am willing to RP:
-Weight gain (only up to mild blob)
-Inflation (Air and water is cool, size limit is a little bit over my WG limit.)
-Expansion (Mostly of the Breast/Butt variety)
-Stuffing / Feeder/Feedee type scenarios (I prefer to be the feedee in RPs tho : )
-Just plain intercourse can be cool too!
—
NOTES:
-Id prefer to RP as Yoomei , my character listed at the top of the thread
-Shes bisexual, so both guy and gal ocs are fine with her !
—
If you’re interested in either RP’ing or have questions about Yoomei, me, or a scenario, feel free to private message me for my discord! Its where I’d prefer to RP at : )


----------



## Fluffyfox............. (Mar 18, 2020)

I hate discord because it's not furry


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Mar 18, 2020)

CopperxCalico said:


> Ive wanted to RP a bit as my girl Yoomei
> (www.furaffinity.net: Ref : Yoomei by CopperxCalico) for a little bit now but I've lacked any possible RP partners for it so I guess I’ll ask here!! She’s my gal who’s willing to be stuffed, fattened, and inflated to whatever your character’s hearts desire < 3
> —
> What I want in an RP partner :
> ...


I'm willing to roleplay with you


----------



## Fluffyfox............. (Mar 19, 2020)

I will if it's a vixen to be the fetish victim


----------

